# Drinking water



## rspence (May 7, 2010)

HI everyone,

On one hand this seems to have an obvious answer but its confusing me so I still need to ask it!

I had thought diabetic kids were supposed to drink mostly water then they can have sugar free squash with meals. My husband thinks sugar free squash is ok anytime of the day (in relation to diabetes).

Is it that they can have pure fruit juice with meals? Maybe thats where I'm confused??

JP has drunk less water this week opting for sugar free squash.

your thoughts welcomed,

Rachel


----------



## gewatts (May 7, 2010)

Katie is on MDI. She drinks sugar free squash whenever she wants. She only has pure juice with her breakfast and we count the carbs and bolus for it. She has a water bottle at school which she can drink from whenever she needs to. She had sugar free squash with her lunch - no carbs so don't need to bolus for it.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 7, 2010)

Hya Rach 

Jack has sugar free squash most of the time or diet pop, but i dont like him having alot of frizzy pop. He has milk with breakfast and supper but sugar free squash most of the time whenever he wants to.


----------



## CarolK (May 8, 2010)

ive always given my son unlimited sugar free squash. Cant see any reason why not.


----------



## jimmysmum (May 8, 2010)

If its sugar free then it will not affect the blood sugars so yes they can have that whenever they like  the fruit juice is another story because its carbalicious so you would need to measure it and carb count it into the meal  x


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2010)

My lot drink sugar free squash till it comes out of their ears!  (Well, nearly. )  F was SO happy when the nurses in hospital told her she could drink as much of it as she liked.

As Jimmysmum said, juice has a lot of carbs.  I save juice for hypos, vomity days or for time when I can add it to a big meal and include it in the carb count.


----------



## Monica (May 8, 2010)

Yes, sugar free or no added sugar squash is fine. C hasn't had any fruit juice since diagnosis. At first she wasn't allowed fruit juice as she was on 2 injections a day. She is allowed now with a meal as we carb count, but she's not interested anymore.
She doesn't even want it as a hypo remedy.


----------



## rspence (May 8, 2010)

*BIG thanks to you all*

Cheers for putting my mind at ease on this one.

All sorted in my head now - thanks.

PS JP did his own finger prick for the first time today  "I can do it mine self!"


----------



## gewatts (May 8, 2010)

Well done to JP for doing his own finger prick  - that's a huge step x


----------

